# The end of the " Call of duty " Era?



## NightAtSydney (Aug 8, 2013)

After call of duty 4 came out, "cod" has pretty much dominated last generation, cash revenue via social media websites such as youtube, where people play the game even when they don't want too & people buying the game just to play with their friends, etc. 

Will call of duty ghosts be a huge success like the previous games?, an easy 1 billion + in profit for Activision, or do you think the games have become so stale , alternatives such as Battlefield will take advantage of the next generation...or possibly a drop in popularity of the FPS genre in general.

We have Planetside 2, Killzone Shadow Fall, Battlefield 4 etc, I personally think the momentum COD has will come to a halt, or atleast slow down dramatically..or do you think the opposite will happen.

Thoughts?


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

I agree with you. Though, Planetside 2 was kinda boring imo. BF4 builds on the CoD experience and makes the latter seem like an arcade game.


----------



## NightAtSydney (Aug 8, 2013)

I think EA is playing their cards right with Battlefield, from what I see their close quarters DLC was very popular, small maps, fast action..appealing to the call of duty players, while keeping their core modes intact for the battlefield players.

I do believe last generation, technical limitations of consoles held the battlefield games back, 30fps made the controls not very fluid and user friendly, PS4 & Xbox one could be the perfect chance for Dice to finally overtake their main rival.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't think it will stop. It has the momentum of a semi truck rolling down a steep slope, and it will continue to pick up several annoying children every step of the way. I still play each one for days on end. I get extremely angry when I play, and I don't enjoy myself nearly as much as I do in Halo or Battlefield, but I play it anyway for some reason.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Maybe once Star Wars Battlefront 3 comes out, but until then, Call of Duty's probably going to be the most popular shooter except for maybe Battlefield.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Zeppelin said:


> Star Wars Battlefront 3


I can't wait. I still play 2 occasionally, which is a testament to how great of a game it was.


----------



## NightAtSydney (Aug 8, 2013)

that seems to be the go with call of duty, or atleast recently with Black ops 2, it's become that game of frustration, that has appeal due to the fact it's so popular and highly populated..or easy to play?, one thought of mine continues that, people will get over getting agitated from cheap deaths and the "same old" every year and seek alternatives. 

IMO Battlefield needs a social media drive, theater mode, live streaming etc to make call of duty really redundant, every video I see of cod is usually a rage one. Entertaining yes but how long does that last.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

NightAtSydney said:


> that seems to be the go with call of duty, or atleast recently with Black ops 2, it's become that game of frustration, that has appeal due to the fact it's so popular and highly populated..or easy to play?, one thought of mine continues that, people will get over getting agitated from cheap deaths and the "same old" every year and seek alternatives.
> 
> IMO Battlefield needs a social media drive, theater mode, live streaming etc to make call of duty really redundant, every video I see of cod is usually a rage one. Entertaining yes but how long does that last.


With Twitch and U-Stream on Xbox and PS4 respectively, I hope it will increase the amount of Battlefield streams. I'm generally slightly above average when it comes to FPS's, and if I do bad in Halo or Battlefield I still enjoy myself, but doing bad in Call of Duty just infuriates me. It's such a frustrating game, and I agree, I watch rage videos for call of duty, and amazing jump out of jets rocket kills with Battlefield. I think the 64 players on console will really help Battlefield, although the 256 players on MAG didn't make anyone buy it.


----------



## Richard Pawgins (Jul 11, 2013)

After being able to do random stuff like this in BF3's multiplayer it's hard for me to ever go back to COD again.






I still enjoy COD's single player though, I just can't see myself buying another COD strictly for MP.

BF3's mp was like playing in a REAL world where literally anything was possible. It made COD's mp feel like playing tag in your backyard

Battlefield is simply where it's at now


----------



## Minato (Sep 9, 2012)

The turd that is CoD will never die as long as the children keep paying for it. I tried to get into BF3 but man I really suck at it. I play it on the PC and the community is mostly hardcore now so new players have a hard time getting into it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I loved World at War and for me nothing beats the WW2 experience when it comes to the weapons (bolt action rifles are just so much fun). The added mayhem and spamming of the modern cods turned me off completely. BF3 was fun though.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

COD 3 is still my favourite. World at War was okay but it definitely didn't inspire me to get any of the recent ones.


----------



## BigBlueMoon (Feb 7, 2013)

We won't know for sure until the decline actually happens for real. Call of Duty has evolved into such a household name that whenever one person like us gets tired of the franchise, there are ten more fresh-faced preteens that will buy the newest iteration simply because it has the words Call of Duty on the case.


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

I think COD has already reached its peak, but I don't think its future iterations will be flops or not make lots of money. I think the best analogy in terms of popularity is World of Warcraft were it hit its peak in Oct 2010 with 12 million subscribers. Now its down to 7.7 million so its been steadily declining but still making a lot of money.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope now EA has ruined battlfield by trying to turn it into the next COD piece of crap. Well at least battlefront 3 might save FPS's


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

In this last generation COD managed to position itself as the series that really trumpeted the arrival of online shooters on consoles. Halo did this to some extent, as far back as Halo 2, but Halo is a platform exclusive and so its reach wasn't quite as wide as COD's. COD was easy to pick up, it never changed enough to alienate its massive fanbase (new games were mostly recieved as larger-than-usual map packs) and anyone with a current-gen system had access to it.

I don't think it'll disappear, and I think Ghosts will probably sell better than any of the early next-Gen titles. But I do hope that the shake-up of the new console generation will somehow lead more players to pay attention to titles that change the multiplayer formula a little bit, like Shadow Fall or Titanfall. The trouble, again, is that those are both system exclusives, and that alone will probably keep them from reaching COD's level of cultural penetration.


----------



## wolfie620 (May 3, 2013)

I guess i'm the minority in the forum that likes COD, but i think it will stay the same. The next cod will be on this gen and next, first off. also, there's the MLG side of it (pro players). they recently added in league play for hardcore players. they also allow you to stream onto twitch and theres a lot of tournaments that were pretty big, recently UMG Atlanta. they added a lot for hardcore pros, and seems like they are going to continue that.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Richard Pawgins said:


> Battlefield is simply where it's at now


agreed. I can't see myself going back to COD at this point.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

BTAG said:


> I don't think it will stop. It has the momentum of a semi truck rolling down a steep slope, and it will continue to pick up several annoying children every step of the way. I still play each one for days on end. I get extremely angry when I play, and I don't enjoy myself nearly as much as I do in Halo or Battlefield, but I play it anyway for some reason.


It can't last forever though. They release one every year, people have to get sick of it eventually.

Not to mention that COD got _pantsed_ by the BF4 trailer. Also, COD Ghost preorders are way down compared to the others.


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm not sure many can say this, but COD honestly got old and boring to me.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

The Phantom Pain said:


> It can't last forever though. They release one every year, people have to get sick of it eventually.
> 
> Not to mention that COD got _pantsed_ by the BF4 trailer. Also, COD Ghost preorders are way down compared to the others.


That's the thing with CoD though, for every one person that stops playing to play Battlefield, there are 5 kids just starting to play because that's all they've heard about. No doubt BF4 looks better. It's the choice between better looking dogs and arm hair, or spectacular falling skyscrapers. Every fad ends eventually, but for the foreseeable future, I don't see them falling off in terms of players.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Even if people do get bored of it, something else will just come and take its place. That is if the AAA industry as a whole doesn't crash before that happens.


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i suspect the popularity of multiplayer shooters will decline as marshmallow duel tournaments take the gaming world by storm. and the olympics.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I really hope toilet games become more popular next gen.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

NightAtSydney said:


> After call of duty 4 came out, "cod" has pretty much dominated last generation, cash revenue via social media websites such as youtube, where people play the game even when they don't want too & people buying the game just to play with their friends, etc.
> 
> Will call of duty ghosts be a huge success like the previous games?, an easy 1 billion + in profit for Activision, or do you think the games have become so stale , alternatives such as Battlefield will take advantage of the next generation...or possibly a drop in popularity of the FPS genre in general.
> 
> ...


 Not strictly addressing the point, I think the financial success of the FPS genre generally, combined with the increasingly tough economic conditions games studios have faced over the last decade or so, have caused studios with non FPS titles to try and cash in on the genre by making their games more action driven. In fact there seems to me to have been a lot of cases of one studio releasing a title, it being successful and so another studio butchering their own IP to try and cash in on the others' success and failing.

I at least hope that studios and publishers realize by now that such converted games pretty much just always flop out the door, rather than become successful and that if they all end up amalgamating into carbon copy studios that concentrate on producing titles for a single genre, that don't innovate or take risks with new IP, then they're all just going to run out of customers and go bust.

Case in point, I'm glad that DICE is responsible for Battlefield, they might feel under less pressure to turn Mirrors Edge 2 into another carbon copy shooter, if they were a studio without a successful FPS in their portfolio, then I'd be far more nervous.


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Eh, what does it matter if Call of Duty dies, they've already messed up the FPS genre for good anyway.
Games like Timesplitters and Perfect Dark were when FPS's were the best.

Now all the Western gaming industry wants to make is FPS's that play exactly like COD does, right down to every button press and cliche action moment.


----------



## Crazydave (Aug 8, 2013)

Am I really the only one here that enjoyed CoD with the old Software team?

In CoD: UO , you used to have jeeps,Flak 88s, Wirbelwinds, tripwires, artillery, Shermans, Pz.4s , Ferdinands,Tigers, Jagdpanthers,Pz 38(t)s, ISU-100s ,T-34s,KV-1s,panzerschreks and various AT objects,deployable MGs, flamethrowers, sprint more than 33 feet, no regenerating health, the effectiveness and angle of bullets decreased in as they traveled , medpacks and ammo were scarce so you had to make every bullet count and it also made the game a more realistic experience.

Sincerely , it was way better than Battlefield 1942. 
Not to mention the fact that the teams were so much better with admins kicking raging kids.

My favorite map was Ponyri. It was a very large map where most of the time the objective was to either destroy the Russian factory by planting a bomb or Base Assault. 
The Russians had more tank spawns than the germans so the germans had to make use of the long range Flak88 and panzerschreks. (in SnD gamemode)

Here are some pictures: 









































Sometimes I wonder how did CoD regress so much. :blank


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Fads don't last forever.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

Battlefield? Never played it


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Richard Pawgins said:


> After being able to do random stuff like this in BF3's multiplayer it's hard for me to ever go back to COD again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol im guessing thats a rare play  still looks amazing

I stopped buying Cod games after mw3 but I don't think it will slow down dramatically, the console switch may mean there are some delayed purchases though.


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

cod 4 was good after that its just retarded

i played cod 4 for pc along with cod 1 cod 1 uo and cod 2 mw2 sucks mw3 sucks blackops sucks


----------



## nikolez (Sep 25, 2012)

I always go and get the cod games when they come out just because its new and different. but after like a month i get bored and stop playing. i don't see cod games ending anytime soon


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Based on this thread, it seems many are finally seeing the light that is BF3. Seeing how the hardware will finally be able to render the game as it was meant to be played on PC (64 players, enormous maps), and more people are playing, I may have to purchase an 'Xbox 1' when the price goes down.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Call of Duty-era, hmm, haven't noticed.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

I think dudebro military FPS will still be popular for a few more years, regardless of how unoriginal they are.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> I loved World at War and for me nothing beats the WW2 experience when it comes to the weapons (bolt action rifles are just so much fun). The added mayhem and spamming of the modern cods turned me off completely. BF3 was fun though.


YESSS! FOR MOTHER RUSSIA COMRADE~ *Waves flag*






For single player the hardest one has been CoD4, the newer ones are just too easy :/ no billion grenades flying from every angle forcing you to hop from cover to cover. I forgot what mission it was, some flashback playing as Price, holy **** lol billions of helicopters dropping Spetsnaz commandos into this playground area with virtually no cover attacking from every angle lol. Hardest thing ever on veteran @[email protected]

I didn't care too much for Planetside 2, only played beta though. Damn plane **** was so difficult to fly lol.


----------



## TheExplosionist (Apr 13, 2009)

Zyriel said:


> I forgot what mission it was, some flashback playing as Price, holy **** lol billions of helicopters dropping Spetsnaz commandos into this playground area with virtually no cover attacking from every angle lol. Hardest thing ever on veteran


How could you forget the famous Chernobyl Ferris wheel?

The mission where you have to retreat starting at a hangar on an airfield using airstrikes is far harder if I remember anyway.


----------



## TheNord (Aug 18, 2013)

If any of you like FPS games, you'd be playing one of the independently developed FPS for PC that don't cater to the "dudebro" FPS demographic. I despite CoD AND BF but I still play 80+ hours of games a week lol.


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

TheExplosionist said:


> How could you forget the famous Chernobyl Ferris wheel?
> 
> The mission where you have to retreat starting at a hangar on an airfield using airstrikes is far harder if I remember anyway.


I think that is the same mission lol. You're waiting for extraction or something at the end of it with a few C4s to make a perimeter. It was after an assassination. But had to retreat through this abandoned town first.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

TheNord said:


> If any of you like FPS games, you'd be playing one of the independently developed FPS for PC that don't cater to the "dudebro" FPS demographic. I despite CoD AND BF but I still play 80+ hours of games a week lol.


Not trying to defend CoD or BF (i don't play them), but there isn't that many good indie fps's, and especially if you prefer single player.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Gwaenyc said:


> Not trying to defend CoD or BF (i don't play them), but there isn't that many good indie fps's, and especially if you prefer single player.


It's not "indie", but I always enjoyed the Brothers in Arms series a lot more than the CoDs I've played. It's single player and actually requires some thinking before you start shooting.


----------

